# 99 Sentra GXE Limited program aftermarket remote



## bratleediamond (Oct 9, 2017)

Im trying to program an after market remote and not having any luck did key in and out lights never flashed could really use some Ideas as I have no door key and would like to be able to lock and unlock car any help would be greatly appreciated I just bought the car a few months back and know nothing about these cars other than I love this little car and the gas millage Thanks in advance


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you are doing it properly and the lights don't flash, it's possible that the vehicle doesn't have the keyless entry feature. If that's the case, you could get a new driver's door lock cylinder with key or remove the cylinder and take it to a locksmith and have him code it to your ignition key. 
Make sure you lock the doors before you start the program procedure and also sometimes it doesn't work if one puts the key in and out of the ignition too fast. Try doing the procedure a little slower and see if it works.


----------



## bratleediamond (Oct 9, 2017)

It has the Cont Assy Smart Entrance box and thank you for answering I will try doing it slower


----------

